# Crypt 1 - ID needed...



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi 
Just saw 2 crypts flowering. Snap a picture and will try to identify it.

If you know what crypt these are, let me know. Here is one of it.
*Crypt 1*





*Crypt 2*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the first one may be albida. Not sure about the second one.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The first one looks a lot like _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. sinensis_

The second one looks like the hybrid flower of _C. wendtii_ x _C. parva http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hyb/hybCC215-983.jpg
_Unfortunately they don't show the leaves.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

The albida/crispatula group is not my forte but I don't think this is sinensis (short limb as key character). It could be an interesting albida. However, there are many new collections coming in from northern Thailand, Laos, Viet Nam, and even China...

Anything known about the origin of this crypt, CJ?

BTW, what for are those plastic cups?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with Kai, could be a C. albida, but in the picture can be seen the colour of the limb...

In second case I clearly and wendtii... Sean, why do you think could be and hybrid??


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm just comparing them to the pictures on Jan's site. 

However, the leaves of the plant in the first picture do not look like the leaves on the C. albida plants I brought back from the Jan's green house, the brown or the green variety. The edges are just too smooth, no undulations at all. They just look more like C. crispulata leaves to me. 

When I look for a crispulata that has a flower with that kind of twisted limb on Jan's site, I get what I proposed. From Jan's pics both albida and c.c.var sinensis can have short limbs or slightly elongated limbs. Shoot if the limb had dots on it I would call it a C. retrospiralis.

The second plant has the same limb twist as the picture I linked to. I'm only comparing structures since I know I can't trust the colors between the pictures, they were taken by different people with different cameras at different times under different conditions. It seems like crosses with C. wendtii end up with leaves that look like C. wendtii, the most variable crypt of them all.

Please note that I can rationalize my way to any ID I want, but that doesn't mean I am right.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Sean,

The only one thing that I think I learnt about keeping crypts... is the leaf in not a sure characther to ID any plant. I have been working in Tropica Iberia for some time, and there I had the oportunity to see and learn lot of thing about crypts... Emersed crispatula (balansae) has a leaf quite similar tu albida, but allways with part of the limb slight 'cripus'. Limb of the leaf is coming to be quite more short and texture of the leaf becomes hard. That leaves remember me so much to albida (AKA costata) cultivated by Tropica.

This is a C. albida 'Rot' from Dennerle cultured in my set up with over 80% HR.

















I have been diving depth into my pictures folders to find some shoots of the growth habits of emersed culturing crispatula and albida.

Emersed crispatula with natural lighting and relatively low HR.










Same clon with high humidity condition


















Crispatula red lucanas under high humidity condition










Following some shoots of C. albida cultured by Tropica (got from tissue culture from Thailand) under low HR conditions.


















About wendtii...

If we all know is the most variable crypt... how do we think on difficult and xtrange cross? Leaves and Spathe are quite into the wendtii limits..

Take a look into this type...









































What do you think? was bought as C. lutea.

C. wendtii 'Green'

















C. wendtii 'Green Gecko'










And a uncommont bullated habi in C. wendtii 'Tropica'


















And same clon with submerged leaves










Following a C. wendtii sold as 'Lucanas'


















C. wendtii has several and differents morph some of the quite and easy differentiated... why do we think in a rare and uncommon possiblity as a C. wendtii x C. parve cross??

Another nice resource to got Id a plant is now about the origin of them....


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema;

No pictures or links are showing. Should we visit the blog?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Xema;
> 
> No pictures or links are showing. Should we visit the blog?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I cann´t understand so fine what do you mean...
Pictures is not working???

For me they are working well...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I can see the pictures Xema, but you lost me otherwise.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry Sean, I cann´t understand many of the shade of your language (you use to use few word to express large ideas)... Am I avoiding something?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema said:


> Sean,
> 
> The only one thing that I think I learnt about keeping crypts... is the leaf in not a sure characther to ID any plant. I have been working in Tropica Iberia for some time, and there I had the oportunity to see and learn lot of thing about crypts... Emersed crispatula (balansae) has a leaf quite similar tu albida, but allways with part of the limb slight 'cripus'. Limb of the leaf is coming to be quite more short and texture of the leaf becomes hard. That leaves remember me so much to albida (AKA costata) cultivated by Tropica.
> 
> ...


Xema;

I should have been more clear, sorry about that.

The lines of text are implying there should be pictures but I only see a bar (-) where a picture should be.

The helpless desk is working on our servers this week, but of course that and my inability to see any images in posts have absolutely nothing in common.

But I digress.....

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> The albida/crispatula group is not my forte but I don't think this is sinensis (short limb as key character). It could be an interesting albida. However, there are many new collections coming in from northern Thailand, Laos, Viet Nam, and even China...
> 
> Anything known about the origin of this crypt, CJ?
> 
> BTW, what for are those plastic cups?


Unfortunately I do not know the origins of the crypt. Bought it from a farm here. The cups are for scale purpose. It is the size of the smallest plastic pot.

I have been looking at various website about this plant but got more confused. ;-) ID'ing crypts is not easy.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, and the crispatula group isn't the easiest, too.

Could you put some inflorescences in alcohol and mail them over to me?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

One thing in common with all the wendtii flowers on Jan's pages is the dark collar. Unfortunately, on cjloong's picture, it is not possible to see the collar.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

How do I go about putting it in alcohol? Sorry, have not done that before. ;-)

Let me go and see tomorrow if they are still around. They kind of melt quite fast.

I hope to take a better picture if the flowers are still around. I know the wendtii flowers are gone though. Well, I guess I have to wait again. 

They are grown in styrofoam boxes, therefore it is quite hard to take a good angle in terms of photography.


----------

